# Boat Build (not nearly as involved as g0nf1ssn's)



## T-N-T (May 29, 2015)

So I wanted to buy a "real" boat last year.  Bought a new camper instead.  
Wanted to build a large "sneak" boat.  Got talked out of it due to "Hard as crap to glass it properly".

So, I started figuring what I needed to do to get on the river and still use in the ponds around the house.

What better than a Gheenoe?  Nothing I could find.

Ended up with a 12'6" River Hawk.  Found it at a house we put cabinets in back this winter.  Finally got around to going and talking about it.  Lucky me, it was for sale.  (been in the woods for years...)  Paid the $200 and loaded it up.

Watched craigslist for a few months and finally bit on a Yamaha 4 stroke 4hp motor.  2009 model,  so I feel it will have plenty of service left.  $600,  I felt like it was 100 or so too much, but the motor looked really clean and was said to have Little use.

Went to dad's and stole his trailer he hasnt used in 6 years.

And now, I am ready to build a duck boat with a fishing habit.  



Took the boat to the pond and got 6.7 MPH with me sitting on the back seat.  I cut a piece of PVC and made a test Tiller Extension and sat on live well.  Got the nose down and the stern up,  over 12 MPH like that.  So, I ordered a nicer extension with a U-joint so I can turn sharp and have some freedom of movement.  Works nice.


----------



## T-N-T (May 29, 2015)

Pic of the front


After I added a battery box,  switch panel and wiring.


LED navi lights out front.


----------



## T-N-T (May 29, 2015)

Interior LED lights for night fishing on the river.  And for rigging and throwing decoys out.  (These lights are ~$14 on ebay for those of you wondering for all the white light you see in pic)

Basic layout boat,  with new tiller extension installed


----------



## T-N-T (May 29, 2015)

I have replaced the nasty rotted wood on front with new treated plywood in the same shape as the old.  

I sprayed some camo paint under all the stick on lighting and will put some paint out of the quart cans later.  But wanted to get a clean paint job around the lights and dont have any cans yet.  And of course I am going camping this weekend (weather pending) on a sandbar and plan on running a trot line,  so wanted some lights Now.

This boat is Crazy stable.  Stand up and walk all around it however you want with no fear of tipping.  I read it plenty from others about them but couldnt believe it when I got in the first time.  Its a sweet little boat that will get in the really skinny stuff I plan on trying this fall.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2015)

Awesome Tnt !!  I've got the 15' B52 and LOVE it, most stable small boat I've ever fished/hunted out of.


----------



## T-N-T (May 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awesome Tnt !!  I've got the 15' B52 and LOVE it, most stable small boat I've ever fished/hunted out of.



If I get in birds where I hope to,  I might uprgrade to a bigger boat later.  But I might not.  This thing floats in a Tea glass.
And the 4 horse has a self contained gas tank.  Leaving more floor space for other stuff.


----------



## maconbacon (May 29, 2015)

Looks good, keep us updated on your progress!

I'm picking up my 15'4 gheenoe in a couple weeks once I have some free time. I'm looking to do the exact same thing as you...hunt ducks and fish when the season isnt in.

For your electrical wiring, how did you rig it? Did you run it under the gunwale? I'm trying to figure out how I may rig mine


----------



## BrownDog20886 (May 29, 2015)

That is in a lot better shape than most $200 stored in the woods Gheenoe-like boat.  Good catch.  It will be fun.

Nate


----------



## g0nef1sshn (May 30, 2015)

Looks good for 200$! I want one of those but longer for fishing one of these days. The lighting looks good too. Im gonna messing with that stuff once my floor is in.


----------



## T-N-T (May 30, 2015)

maconbacon said:


> Looks good, keep us updated on your progress!
> 
> I'm picking up my 15'4 gheenoe in a couple weeks once I have some free time. I'm looking to do the exact same thing as you...hunt ducks and fish when the season isnt in.
> 
> For your electrical wiring, how did you rig it? Did you run it under the gunwale? I'm trying to figure out how I may rig mine



Yep.  There is a "bumper" like tube that runs outside, then a lip on the inside.  The wires are in the tube and then on the inside, the strip lighting has an adhesive on the back.
Then all the wires that exposed in the back I just bought the plastic tubing from WalMart in automotive section.

I cannot speak for the Gheenoe gunwale though.  But you have a similar situation.


----------



## T-N-T (May 30, 2015)

And yeah,  when the guy said "I think its worth $200, is that OK"?  
I jumped on it...


----------



## T-N-T (May 30, 2015)

Sorry for the graininess, but my phone was not liking trying to focus on the lights in the dark.

But I am extremely pleased with the brightness of these lights..  I sure hope they last. But for the cost, again I can replace yearly with no worries.

Link-  http://www.ebay.com/itm/191240673291?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## g0nef1sshn (May 30, 2015)

If you run red or green ones inside also like the white ones you can turn them on and off and wont loose you night vision as easy. Im going to try and run all three colors on switches. white for fishin and green and red for hunting.

Looks good T.


----------



## MudDucker (May 31, 2015)

Where did you get those red and green strips?

I do a lot of hunting out a B60 riverhawk.  Excellent hunting platform.


----------



## T-N-T (May 31, 2015)

Ebay.  
Led navigation boat
less than $15 for the stripes

Link-  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251946334352?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2015)

That`s gonna be a fine rig for huntin` and fishin`.


----------



## T-N-T (May 31, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s gonna be a fine rig for huntin` and fishin`.



Thanks. I sure hope so. 
Not going to break Any speed records though.


----------



## T-N-T (May 31, 2015)

And because I didnt talk about it...

I installed a 3 switch panel with a cigarette lighter plug.  Has fuses and lights to indicate a switch being turned on.  (see pics above)

Link-  http://www.ebay.com/itm/291153242617?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Chase4556 (May 31, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> And because I didnt talk about it...
> 
> I installed a 3 switch panel with a cigarette lighter plug.  Has fuses and lights to indicate a switch being turned on.  (see pics above)
> 
> Link-  http://www.ebay.com/itm/291153242617?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Its like you read my mind...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> Thanks. I sure hope so.
> Not going to break Any speed records though.





Buddy of mine had a 14 ft Gheenoe and we hung my 20 horse Mercury on the back of it just to see what it would do. When I finally did get it up on plane the thing was about like a rocket. It didn`t turn real well though. He put his 9 horse back on it.


----------



## T-N-T (May 31, 2015)

The guy I got the boat from said he installed a 35 with stick steering right off the bat. He said with the motor,  gas tank and battery in the back it nearly sank.   But,  for a few days he played with it anyway.   He said it was scary fast.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 1, 2015)

I put a 15hp 2 stroke on mine and it skins it back pretty good.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 1, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> Ebay.
> Led navigation boat
> less than $15 for the stripes
> 
> Link-  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251946334352?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Thanks, that one had ended, but they had some others that popped up.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 10, 2015)

light bar came in.  Have not wired it up yet.   But got it mounted.   Hope it is half as bright as the one on my truck. If so,  I'm set. 


picked up a fish finder for warm weather use.   Hope to get it mounted tonight and or tomorrow.   That way it can be used this weekend on the river.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 10, 2015)

also installed my all-around light in back. Then wrapped the pretty chrome worth black tape. 

Also got some marsh grass paint for the inside.   Still need to break it up with a little camo.  And then paint the outside.


----------



## tsharp (Jun 10, 2015)

Very nice rig you have, lets see the vessel in the water now!


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 14, 2015)

Here you tsharp


Biggest bream I caught this morning on a small local lake.

Yesterday morning running the Satilla river near Waycross GA

Notice the white sandbar in the distance against the black water.  Beautiful morning!

Todays keepers.  I know its the duck forum,  but heck,  Duck Boats can be fished out of.  Now if we can just convince King Killer of that!


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 14, 2015)

Also, depth finder is installed.  Helps to know how far out the sand bars run into the river.  You know, so you dont run up on it with all that black water.


----------



## tsharp (Jun 14, 2015)

Very nice! I love perch jerking as we used to call it.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jun 15, 2015)

I havnt been in the Satilla but it looks like a nice river for a float! Ill have to meet you there sometime for a blue gill derby and a brew!


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm down.  

I wish I had this thing all set up 2 months ago before this heat kicked up though. 
But,  looks like I'm on schedule for duck season.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Jun 17, 2015)

Topher ... perfect boat for the Satilla and similar rivers ... good deal too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2015)

Very nice setup, TnT!!


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks guys!  Im liking this boat more and more every time I get in it.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 1, 2015)

Got a full coat of tan paint.   Now looking to break it up with a little camo pattern.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 1, 2015)

Also, going night fishing this weekend.  So I will have a review of the light bar after that.  But in the yard, it's bright as can be.


----------



## ghadarits (Jul 1, 2015)

Nice ride Topher you did a great job with her.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 1, 2015)

ghadarits said:


> Nice ride Topher you did a great job with her.



Thanks!   I have kept costs down to a point the wife hasn't even asked what such and such charge on the debit card is.     that's a first!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 1, 2015)

That is a sweet rig T. Your builds are always impressive.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Jul 1, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> View attachment 840971
> 
> Got a full coat of tan paint.   Now looking to break it up with a little camo pattern.



Patiently waiting to get ideas from you! 
 Lookin good!


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 2, 2015)

elfiii said:


> That is a sweet rig T. Your builds are always impressive.


Thanks buddy.  I appreciate that.



g0nef1sshn said:


> Patiently waiting to get ideas from you!
> Lookin good!



Im thinking I am going to dig out my old stencils I bought to do my golf cart.  Its electric and I use to hunt with.
They are some Stencils made by Natural Gear.  I like em purty good.
Ill try to dig up a pic of cart.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## ghost8026 (Jul 3, 2015)

Nice set up.I got a ghenoe from my neighbor to slide off In the marsh at flood tides but see in this I wanna get me a motor set up on her


----------



## Potlicker60 (Jul 4, 2015)

*Nice sled*

I think this is the same model, but a gheenoe. The motor was stolen a few weeks back. It is an 8hp Merc two stroke. It would do 17 with a bucket of water in the bow to keep the nose down. I was hoping to have it for teal season, but am going to have a hard time finding a deal on the right motor by then.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 5, 2015)

Potlicker60 said:


> I think this is the same model, but a gheenoe. The motor was stolen a few weeks back. It is an 8hp Merc two stroke. It would do 17 with a bucket of water in the bow to keep the nose down. I was hoping to have it for teal season, but am going to have a hard time finding a deal on the right motor by then.



That Sucks about your motor!  I hate that!
Nice looking boat though.


----------

